# deleting threads



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)

so if I make a thread and it doesn't go the way I like I can just ask to have it removed?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/can-a-moderator-please-delete-one-of-my-threads-please.836154/#post-10664892


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 3, 2014)

of course not, i saw that thread too..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 3, 2014)

who's getting all delete happy? i'm even seeing posts that not in any type of violation of forum rules getting wiped.

and why did dankster420 get banned?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 3, 2014)

A lot of kitties got killed with the deletion of the thread. I thought it was all in good fun honestly. Unless you of course prefer a sticky with 100s of more or less the same joints. The OP of that thread is already learning how to post funny images himself:
https://www.rollitup.org/t/can-a-moderator-please-delete-one-of-my-threads-please.836154/#post-10664927 still needs some practice...


----------



## fssalaska (Jul 3, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> who's getting all delete happy? i'm even seeing posts that not in any type of violation of forum rules getting wiped.
> 
> and why did dankster420 get banned?


Mods or a Mod be trippen.. I dare not say more.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> who's getting all delete happy? i'm even seeing posts that not in any type of violation of forum rules getting wiped.
> 
> and why did dankster420 get banned?


i didnt delete thread but technically you can ask for a tjhread deletion up to the mod who they ask of if they wanna delete it


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> who's getting all delete happy? i'm even seeing posts that not in any type of violation of forum rules getting wiped.
> 
> and why did dankster420 get banned?


Dankster420 got banned? he was in High Times!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 3, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> Dankster420 got banned? he was in High Times!


yep, nailed by the ban hammer... 

i'ma miss him...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 4, 2014)

the mods of deletion thread got deleted, lol, amazing!!! if you can't laugh at yourself, you're a sorry mess!!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 4, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> the mods of deletion thread got deleted, lol, amazing!!! if you can't laugh at yourself, you're a sorry mess!!!


heh, what'd i say? 

whodunnit?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mods have a hard job guys

It was probably a order that came from the higher ups


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 7, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Mods have a hard job guys
> 
> It was probably a order that came from the higher ups


Ahahaha the good old Nuremberg defense.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 7, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Ahahaha the good old Nuremberg defense.



I know a mod

They put up with ass holes like us they have to delete shit 

Just believe me mods have it hard


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 7, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> the mods of deletion thread got deleted, lol, amazing!!! if you can't laugh at yourself, you're a sorry mess!!!


there were at least two ppl w somewhat mean-spirited retaliatory gripe posts in that thread. NOT kool, short-sighted.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> there were at least two ppl w somewhat mean-spirited retaliatory gripe posts in that thread. NOT kool, short-sighted.


yeah, and that "never," goes on here, ever, lol... it happens repeatedly on the hour. any mod comment that, "tilts their halo," seems to go away. but, you can pretty much call the membership anything, with no reprisal. i see it every day.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 8, 2014)

What the fuck.... why the hell did the following discussion get removed? That's just fucking retarded people. So much bullshit, so many butthurt asshat posts, but you delete an actual discussion in which both sides of the argument invested a good amount of text. I was looking forward to continuing that discussion, which rarely happens for me on RIU... Besides a couple of namecalling kids, we we're doing pretty well so why the hell did you remove all that? 

http://rollitup.org/t/sick-of-buying-nutrients-anybody-know-a-good-cheap-organic-nute-or-a-good-tea-recipe RIP

I'm just going to stick to one-liners for now... what a waste.


----------



## churchhaze (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm a bit confused by this as well. Normally they just take down all the posts that sound heated without trying to be biased, but this time, it's the whole thread.



Sativied said:


> What the fuck.... why the hell did the following discussion get removed? That's just fucking retarded people. So much bullshit, so many butthurt asshat posts, but you delete an actual discussion in which both sides of the argument invested a good amount of text. I was looking forward to continuing that discussion, which rarely happens for me on RIU... Besides a couple of namecalling kids, we we're doing pretty well so why the hell did you remove all that?
> 
> http://rollitup.org/t/sick-of-buying-nutrients-anybody-know-a-good-cheap-organic-nute-or-a-good-tea-recipe RIP
> 
> I'm just going to stick to one-liners for now... what a waste.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 8, 2014)

i noticed when my, "mods of deletion," thread got deleted, that not only did the thread go away, but so did the, "likes," from my drop-down notification window. it didn't effect the number though...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2014)

This thread offends me. Will a mod please delete it?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2014)

Somebody needs to break the news to Gary that he's a loon.
He obviously thinks he "still has it".


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somebody needs to break the news to Gary that He's a loon.
> He obviously thinks he "still has it".


He's like an old person pretending to have alzheimers...he just doesn't care...


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 8, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Somebody needs to break the news to Gary that he's a loon.
> He obviously thinks he "still has it".


Good luck with that the dudes Fnnn Crazy...literally!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 8, 2014)

fssalaska said:


> Mods or a Mod be trippen.. I dare not say more.





Metasynth said:


> This thread offends me. Will a mod please delete it?


----------



## fssalaska (Jul 8, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3198277
> 
> View attachment 3198280


Say what? lmfao


----------

